

Open Data Portal - Louisville Metro Government - subway
http://data.louisvilleky.gov

======
skidoo
It wasn't so long ago when Louisville's response to being called out for
having over 70,000 unserved warrants lost in their system...was to purge the
system altogether. Out of sight and out of their minds.

[http://leoweekly.com/newsfeatures/news/deadly-
delay](http://leoweekly.com/newsfeatures/news/deadly-delay)

